# Dendrobium Enobi Purple ‘Splash’ AM/AOS



## RNCollins (Jul 5, 2019)

Dendrobium Enobi Purple ‘Splash’ AM/AOS

I purchased this plant a few months ago from Sundance Orchids. It’s my first Dendrobium so I’m learning as I go.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 17, 2019)

looks like a compact grower. Lovely 'splash'


----------



## Greenpaph (Jul 17, 2019)

Very beautiful!


----------



## juliana (Jul 25, 2019)

You are doing really well. This plant can have lots of flowers, and another bonus is it will bloom on both old and new growth.


----------

